# Computer Problems



## WeedHopper

Hey Gang,,just thought i would start this thread where peeps could come and ask questions.
I use to build Computers so i know a little about them and might be able to help. If i don't know the answer i will research it for you or maybe someone else can chime in.
I was a Moderator on Woodys Lounge for about 4yrs. Thats the guy that wrote all the "Books For Dummies" series.
Anyway,,hope it can be a useful thread sometimes.


----------



## MJ Passion

Great, good to know we have a source.    And if it's the software here or server, I can help some also.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yes mam. We can always find an answer one way or the other. I love doing research.


----------



## WoodHippy

Been Building my own for many Years. I to can be of help. Ask me How to make a Windows Computer boot in 7 Sec.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yesser Woody is like me,,likes tearing crap up to see how it works.


----------



## WeedHopper

Found the thread I started. Thought I would bring it back and make it a sticky.
Roster is also comfortable with computers and especially working with Photo editing.


----------



## bigsur51

thanks Amigo!


----------



## WeedHopper

Your welcome my friend.


----------



## WeedHopper

Putting this over here.


----------



## bigsur51

any Apple experts on board?


----------



## WeedHopper

*Clone your Hard Drive*
This is something I use to do all the time. If your hard drive goes down,,,no problem,,you have a clone of your hard drive you can boot too. I use to clone mine once a month to keep it up to date.



			https://www.hp.com/us-en/shop/tech-takes/how-to-clone-hard-drive-windows-10


----------



## WeedHopper

Not me but Im sure we can get the answers too your questions Big.


----------



## WeedHopper

*Advanced System Repair Pro*

I highly recommend this program. It is like having your own Computer Tech 24/7. I pay 34.00 every 3 months.
It will scan and keep your computer running smoothly. Fixes issues before they become a problem. If I had put it on my Wife's I wouldn't have had to do a Recovery on her computer.
Anyway. Check it out if your interested in keeping your computer running smoothly.
*Advanced System Repair Pro has proven to be one of the best system optimizers in the software industry*. Your PC can be scanned, fixed, cleaned, optimized, and protected from all types of malicious threats and malware. The team behind this excellent software program is an Accredited Member of the Better Business Bureau




			Advanced System Repair


----------



## WeedHopper

If you want to make your computer run faster,,one of the easiest things to do is to top out the Memory on the mother board.
The more memory the faster it can process your demands.


----------



## oldfogey8

I had to buy a new laptop a couple of months ago. HP low end(not chrome book low end but close). Every time the system wakes up, the connection speed is sub-5 mbps. I changed my wireless router from dial band to 5Ghz only. I have set the device settings do it only connects to 5Ghz. I even had a few long conversations with HP tech support. They couldn’t figure it out and wanted to sell me 2nd tied support. For a brand new laptop. I laughed at the guy but not a ‘you’re funny’ laugh. A ‘are you f’ing kidding me’ laugh. Tried to return the POS but Walmart won’t take electronics back after 30 days. I had it for 35. The only thing that works is disconnecting from my wireless network and reconnecting. The. It zooms along at 110 mbps. Easy enough fix but aside from replacing the wireless card(it is probably not swappable anyway), any ideas why this thing is junk?


----------



## WeedHopper

I don't allow my computers to sleep. I set the power options to be on at all times. When we go to bed we shut the monitor off. Next morning or when we go to use it we turn the monitor on and it's like we never left. It's not going to hurt the motherboard and the processor won't be doing shit because your not using your keypad or mouse.


----------



## ness

Hi ya WeedHopper, I just got a new Window 11 desktop.  I sure could use some help when I have a question thank you.


----------



## Charlie

oldfogey8 said:


> I had to buy a new laptop a couple of months ago. HP low end(not chrome book low end but close). Every time the system wakes up, the connection speed is sub-5 mbps. I changed my wireless router from dial band to 5Ghz only. I have set the device settings do it only connects to 5Ghz. I even had a few long conversations with HP tech support. They couldn’t figure it out and wanted to sell me 2nd tied support. For a brand new laptop. I laughed at the guy but not a ‘you’re funny’ laugh. A ‘are you f’ing kidding me’ laugh. Tried to return the POS but Walmart won’t take electronics back after 30 days. I had it for 35. The only thing that works is disconnecting from my wireless network and reconnecting. The. It zooms along at 110 mbps. Easy enough fix but aside from replacing the wireless card(it is probably not swappable anyway), any ideas why this thing is junk?


Hey fogey, are you still having a problem with this? Device Configuration for the wireless card might have an "allow the computer to put this device to sleep" option. Or similar option to control sleep mode.


----------



## WeedHopper

ness said:


> Hi ya WeedHopper, I just got a new Window 11 desktop.  I sure could use some help when I have a question thank you.


Anytime Ness. If I don't know the answer I will find it.


----------



## bigsur51

I have a Commodore 128

will it run Windows 11?


----------



## pute

ness said:


> Hi ya WeedHopper, I just got a new Window 11 desktop.  I sure could use some help when I have a question thank you.


Wow, is that really you Ness.... everybody has missed you.  Great to see you post.


----------



## WeedHopper

bigsur51 said:


> I have a Commodore 128
> 
> will it run Windows 11?


Don't think it has enough memory or processor speed.


----------



## oldfogey8

Charlie said:


> Hey fogey, are you still having a problem with this? Device Configuration for the wireless card might have an "allow the computer to put this device to sleep" option. Or similar option to control sleep mode.


Thanks. I verified that option was unchecked in the configuration options. I found a workaround. If I disconnect and reconnect to my wireless router, the speed is normal. Still irks me though…


----------



## oldfogey8

ness said:


> Hi ya WeedHopper, I just got a new Window 11 desktop.  I sure could use some help when I have a question thank you.


Welcome back ness.


----------



## spunom

bigsur51 said:


> I have a Commodore 128
> 
> will it run Windows 11?


Try 98XP


----------



## ness

pute said:


> Wow, is that really you Ness.... everybody has missed you.  Great to see you post.


Missed everyone here as well.


----------



## ness

oldfogey8 said:


> Welcome back ness.


Thank you oldfogey8.


----------



## pute

So can you stay awhile or is this just a trip down memory lane.


----------



## Charlie

bigsur51 said:


> I have a Commodore 128
> 
> will it run Windows 11?


I am running Windows 11 on my Texas Instrument TI99-4a. I will send you the Windows 11 Cassette Tape so you can load it. LOL I can remember my first floppy drive. High Tech, baby.


----------



## WeedHopper

Bet you guys listen to 8 track tapes too.


----------



## bigsur51

WeedHopper said:


> Bet you guys listen to 8 track tapes too.





quadraphonic baby!


----------



## bigsur51

I really wanted a 64 but the 128 had just come out although there wereonly a handful of programs to run

Tandy 80 wasnt it , called a Trash 80?


----------



## Charlie

Radio Shack was huge with the trash 80. It was a TRS-80. That was before the Tandy name. At some point I got a Tandy TL1000. Can you imagine if you had a smart phone in those days. Like fire to a cave man.

And, that wasn't really all that long ago.


----------



## oldfogey8

Charlie said:


> Radio Shack was huge with the trash 80. It was a TRS-80. That was before the Tandy name. At some point I got a Tandy TL1000. Can you imagine if you had a smart phone in those days. Like fire to a cave man.
> 
> And, that wasn't really all that long ago.


Moore’s law


----------



## ness

pute said:


> So can you stay awhile or is this just a trip down memory lane.


 I'm in, I'll have to teach TJ how to get on MP so he can let you guys and gals know what's up with me if something happens.


----------



## ness

Morning Hopper.  Getting use to Window 11.  Hopper Window 11 has no slot for a San Disk, so I tried to download my picture with an attachment cable.  One end in PC port and the other into the camera.  It didn't work I don't know if the cable I used is the right one.  Would any cable with a ubs port connecter and a small slot for a camera work.  Or does it have to be a certain one made for the camera.  So, now I'm stuck on starting my thread no picture no thread.  I'll get it fix sooner than later.

Hopper I hope you can understand me.  Have a great Sat.  You working?


----------



## oldfogey8

ness said:


> Morning Hopper.  Getting use to Window 11.  Hopper Window 11 has no slot for a San Disk, so I tried to download my picture with an attachment cable.  One end in PC port and the other into the camera.  It didn't work I don't know if the cable I used is the right one.  Would any cable with a ubs port connecter and a small slot for a camera work.  Or does it have to be a certain one made for the camera.  So, now I'm stuck on starting my thread no picture no thread.  I'll get it fix sooner than later.
> 
> Hopper I hope you can understand me.  Have a great Sat.  You working?


If you camera is older, Windows 11 might not have the drivers(software) to ‘see’ the camera when it is connected since when you plug is in, you are not seeing the pictures or a window opening up with a folder that your pics are in. You could go to the camera manufacturers website to see if they have a driver for Windows 11. Don’t download drivers from other ‘unknown’ websites though. Those can be malware.


----------



## WeedHopper

It's early.
Win11 is a desktop program so it doesn't have a slot. It just recognizes hardware. Your computer or printer should have a slot for your San disk.
I've got to go to a Santa's Breakfast with my Granddaughter and when I get back I'll see if I can get you on the right track


----------



## oldfogey8

My wife bought a new laptop and it has no SD card slot. Manufacturers are trying to push the new USB-C tech. It is a way to force us to buy new stuff. Ness could get something like this though…

Memory Card Reader, BENFEI 4in1 USB USB-C to SD Micro SD MS CF Card Reader Adapter https://a.co/d/gVFmnOq


----------



## ness

WeedHopper said:


> It's early.
> Win11 is a desktop program so it doesn't have a slot. It just recognizes hardware. Your computer or printer should have a slot for your San disk.
> I've got to go to a Santa's Breakfast with my Granddaughter and when I get back I'll see if I can get you on the right track


Thank you and have loads of fun with granddaughter.


----------



## WeedHopper

Looks like the breakfast is getting cancelled. Wife doesn't feel like going and Granddaughters parents isn't up and ready.


----------



## WeedHopper

So your computer or printer doesn't have an SD slot?


----------



## ness

oldfogey8 said:


> My wife bought a new laptop and it has no SD card slot. Manufacturers are trying to push the new USB-C tech. It is a way to force us to buy new stuff. Ness could get something like this though…
> 
> Memory Card Reader, BENFEI 4in1 USB USB-C to SD Micro SD MS CF Card Reader Adapter https://a.co/d/gVFmnOq


Thank you oldfogey.  I had a Memory Card Reader, but I can fine it.  I'm telling you I'll be just sitting in the same spot and things just get up move.  Happen all the time.


----------



## ness

No, my computer doesn't have a slot and I don't have a printer.


----------



## WeedHopper




----------



## WeedHopper




----------



## WeedHopper

Those will plug into your USB port. Win11 will recognize it once it's plugged in


----------



## ness

Thank you WeedHopper, If I don't fine my Reader I'll buy another one.  I look all over the place.  I put it with all my other gadgets.  Nope it's lost.


----------



## Hippie420

You'll find it a week after you buy the new one. Seems to always work that way for me.


----------



## WeedHopper

Ain't that the truth.


----------



## ness

That's the way it goes.  

Mail man just came I'm going to walk out to get the mail.


----------



## ness

Hopper i just was deleting picture of my San Disk and in doing that it deletes all my picture luckily, I post my newest picture before that
happen.   I just got done trimming the NL Auto's.  I hope I did ok.  I'll post picture later the babies are sleeping right now.


----------



## ness

Morning WeedHopper

O:K here is a ? .  I what to get a small air conditioner for my small bathroom (grow room) and the unit charges up with a USB.  What do you think about charging  something up with a USB port.  Would it be bad for the computer?  Thank you.  

https://www.amazon.com/Portable-Con...104595&sprefix=small+aircondit,aps,887&sr=8-9


----------



## oldfogey8

I am always skeptical of Amazon products that seem too good to be true and have rave reviews from only the last couple of weeks. The good thing about Amazon is you can return it for free. I suspect it will not handle much of a heat load.


----------



## CrashMagnet

ness said:


> Morning WeedHopper
> 
> O:K here is a ? .  I what to get a small air conditioner for my small bathroom (grow room) and the unit charges up with a USB.  What do you think about charging  something up with a USB port.  Would it be bad for the computer?  Thank you.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Portable-Conditioners-Evaporative-Rechargeable-Conditioner/dp/B0BLNPHX7Y/ref=sr_1_9?crid=H85DMFRMMMB0&keywords=small+air+conditioners&qid=1671104595&sprefix=small+aircondit,aps,887&sr=8-9


I think you will have humidity problems using that, and the net effect will make your room warmer, not cooler. Evaporative coolers just add water to the air flow, so it sticks to you and picks up the extra heat from your skin. The air then evaporates the moisture on your skin and you feel cooler. That heat ends up in the air, though.

You could us a thermoelectric Peltier cooler using the exhaust fan in the bathroom. Not sure how much cooling you would get from it, though. They work pretty well when the conditions are just right for heat transfer, but other times the hot side and cold side end up the same temperature and it turns into a heater like the evaporative cooler.

Edit: something like this


----------



## ness

CrashMagnet said:


> I think you will have humidity problems using that, and the net effect will make your room warmer, not cooler. Evaporative coolers just add water to the air flow, so it sticks to you and picks up the extra heat from your skin. The air then evaporates the moisture on your skin and you feel cooler. That heat ends up in the air, though.
> 
> You could us a thermoelectric Peltier cooler using the exhaust fan in the bathroom. Not sure how much cooling you would get from it, though. They work pretty well when the conditions are just right for heat transfer, but other times the hot side and cold side end up the same temperature and it turns into a heater like the evaporative cooler.
> 
> Edit: something like this



 Late summer the Tem high was 80 degrees. I know that's not to bad but I want a 77 degrees grow room. I like it better growing in tje fall and winter. I'll be growing the Auto's outside this spring and a photo inside just one.


----------



## RosterMan

If it is too good to be true pass it by.
Looks like cheap CHi Junk, that you will have to not only repower via a USB cord but you will need to constantly need to add ice for it to maintain cold air.
I would watch for a real small AC unit out to the side of the road . I have found many perfectly good units people throw out just upsizing to a high BTU model.


----------



## RosterMan

This may give you an idea of what small size is needed for the room your size
The AC;s are very small now.








						8 Smallest Air Conditioners For Small Room (10x10,12x12,14x14)
					

Small rooms need small air conditioners. List of 4 small window AC units (5,000 BTU), 3 small portable AC units (8,000 BTU) and 2,300 BTU unit.




					learnmetrics.com


----------



## ness

Thank you Roster I'll stay away for those smal conditioners.  I do have an air conditioner in a windon close to the grow room It kooled the area down some but not enough.


----------



## CrashMagnet

RosterMan said:


> This may give you an idea of what small size is needed for the room your size
> The AC;s are very small now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 Smallest Air Conditioners For Small Room (10x10,12x12,14x14)
> 
> 
> Small rooms need small air conditioners. List of 4 small window AC units (5,000 BTU), 3 small portable AC units (8,000 BTU) and 2,300 BTU unit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> learnmetrics.com


I have the 8000BTU Black and Decker they list. I use it in the flower room in the summer. It's a nice unit, and it has a strong fan. The plants love the cool breeze (I imagine).


----------



## RosterMan

Ness ever due yard sales, I always see small AC's for sale
I picked up my 1st portable one at a yard sale was like 25 bucks after I talked them down. (not easy to sell a used AC so most will work on price) Check it out and make sure it blows cold and functions if you do buy used.
A standup one like this 




Even check on local Craigslist Etc....  for AC now people need Christmas money


----------



## RosterMan

ness said:


> Thank you Roster I'll stay away for those smal conditioners.  I do have an air conditioner in a windon close to the grow room It kooled the area down some but not enough.


Anyway to hang heavy blankets to divert the cold air into the Grow room better


----------



## ness

I was thinking of blanket just can figure out how to hang the blanket from the ceiling.  I do have roofer nails.  I think I like that idea.  Thanks Roster.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Could you use a stretch rod? I got this one from dollar general. It hides my tent in the utility room.


----------



## ness

Nice shower curtain for a $1.  The blanket or what ever I use would has to be 7 ft. across by can't fine the tape measure.  It was just hear, I know I have a spirt in this house I'm telling ya.  Good idea Subbie.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

I got the stretch rod from dollar general. It was 12.00 I think. Don’t know how far it stretches but my wall it’s on is about 6 foot and it does expand farther. The green curtain I got from Amazon. My visitors think, humm what’s behind that green curtain?


----------



## SubmarineGirl

The stretch rods come in larger sizes. This would prevent nails in your ceiling


----------



## WeedHopper

Get a 10" Flexable duct and tape it to the front and then direct the air.









						S-Tl Thermaflex Flexible Hvac Duct - 10 Inch Diameter - Pkg Qty 2
					

S-Tl Thermaflex Flexible Hvac Duct - 10 Inch Diameter - Pkg Qty 2. Usually ships in5 days. Buy it and Save at GlobalIndustrial.com




					www.globalindustrial.com
				





And maybe this flaten out and taped to the front then use the flex duct.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

SubmarineGirl said:


> I got the stretch rod from dollar general. It was 12.00 I think. Don’t know how far it stretches but my wall it’s on is about 6 foot and it does expand farther. The green curtain I got from Amazon. My visitors think, humm what’s behind that green curtain?


----------



## ness

Thank you Subbie good idea.  I think I'll go with the duck tape.  Thank you Hopper.


----------



## JoseyWales

WeedHopper said:


> Bet you guys listen to 8 track tapes too.


Do you think they will bring 8 tracks back?


----------



## ness

RosterMan said:


> Ness ever due yard sales, I always see small AC's for sale
> I picked up my 1st portable one at a yard sale was like 25 bucks after I talked them down. (not easy to sell a used AC so most will work on price) Check it out and make sure it blows cold and functions if you do buy used.
> A standup one like this
> View attachment 315326
> Even check on local Craigslist Etc....  for AC now people need Christmas money



That looks pretty kool.  TY.


----------



## ness

WeedHopper said:


> Get a 10" Flexable duct and tape it to the front and then direct the air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S-Tl Thermaflex Flexible Hvac Duct - 10 Inch Diameter - Pkg Qty 2
> 
> 
> S-Tl Thermaflex Flexible Hvac Duct - 10 Inch Diameter - Pkg Qty 2. Usually ships in5 days. Buy it and Save at GlobalIndustrial.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.globalindustrial.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And maybe this flaten out and taped to the front then use the flex duct.


----------



## ness

Hopper I first read duct as duck.  Maybe duck tape won't work because the blank would be to heavy.  Work in process.  I have until spring to figure this out.


----------



## RosterMan

SubmarineGirl said:


> I got the stretch rod from dollar general. It was 12.00 I think. Don’t know how far it stretches but my wall it’s on is about 6 foot and it does expand farther. The green curtain I got from Amazon. My visitors think, humm what’s behind that green curtain?


----------



## WeedHopper

ness said:


> Hopper I first read duct as duck.  Maybe duck tape won't work because the blank would be to heavy.  Work in process.  I have until spring to figure this out.


The duck would be very unhappy with you Ness.


----------



## RosterMan

ness said:


> Hopper I first read duct as duck.  Maybe duck tape won't work because the blank would be to heavy.  Work in process.  I have until spring to figure this out.


You could get and save some large Refrigerator size Boxes and make cardbord walls by measuring and duct taping the Cardboard together to fit tight where you need a temp/wall .Make it fit snug so you do not have to use tape to support it


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah I'm talking about flattening out the one piece(Register) and DUCT taping it over the front where the air comes out and then run the flex duct to your grow area.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

RosterMan said:


> You could get and save some large Refrigerator size Boxes and make cardbord walls by measuring and duct taping the Cardboard together to fit tight where you need a temp/wall .Make it fit snug so you do not have to use tape to support it


Yes, just like those playhouses we use to make out of them when someone got something big when we were kids


----------



## RosterMan

WeedHopper said:


> The duck would be very unhappy with you Ness.


Ahh But does she know how to keep a ducks azz from getting wet


----------



## ness

Sounds good Roster. I use to have a shop that threw away refrig boxs.  Not there anymore.


----------



## RosterMan

E


ness said:


> Sounds good Roster. I use to have a shop that threw away refrig boxs.  Not there anymore.


BIG Screen TV boxes will work
There will be loads of the big boxes out after Christmas Im sure
Save some need see if they work as temp walls once measured cut and taped together for a semi air seal. Could even duct tape the seals around edges


----------



## ness

WeedHopper said:


> Get a 10" Flexable duct and tape it to the front and then direct the air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S-Tl Thermaflex Flexible Hvac Duct - 10 Inch Diameter - Pkg Qty 2
> 
> 
> S-Tl Thermaflex Flexible Hvac Duct - 10 Inch Diameter - Pkg Qty 2. Usually ships in5 days. Buy it and Save at GlobalIndustrial.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.globalindustrial.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And maybe this flaten out and taped to the front then use the flex duct.
> 
> View attachment 315329



Oh now I get it.  That even a better idea.  Lots of ideas thank you.


----------



## ness

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes, just like those playhouses we use to make out of them when someone got something big when we were kids



As a kid we use to use big boxes to slide down hill in the winter.  Had all kinds of fun.


----------



## RosterMan

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes, just like those playhouses we use to make out of them when someone got something big when we were kids


We made Tanks
Open top and bottom keeping the box still sealed on side
Crawled into it and all started to crawl wlk in one direction
The box flattened out like a giant tread and we had a Blast.
To back we all could not go back and play Kick The Can
Good twilight episode


----------



## ness

WeedHopper said:


> Get a 10" Flexable duct and tape it to the front and then direct the air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S-Tl Thermaflex Flexible Hvac Duct - 10 Inch Diameter - Pkg Qty 2
> 
> 
> S-Tl Thermaflex Flexible Hvac Duct - 10 Inch Diameter - Pkg Qty 2. Usually ships in5 days. Buy it and Save at GlobalIndustrial.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.globalindustrial.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And maybe this flaten out and taped to the front then use the flex duct.
> 
> View attachment 315329



That flexable duct is expensive Hopper it's back to carboard.


----------



## RosterMan

WeedHopper said:


> Get a 10" Flexable duct and tape it to the front and then direct the air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S-Tl Thermaflex Flexible Hvac Duct - 10 Inch Diameter - Pkg Qty 2
> 
> 
> S-Tl Thermaflex Flexible Hvac Duct - 10 Inch Diameter - Pkg Qty 2. Usually ships in5 days. Buy it and Save at GlobalIndustrial.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.globalindustrial.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And maybe this flaten out and taped to the front then use the flex duct.
> 
> View attachment 315329


Im very surprised that Grow shop have not come up with a 6inch adapter that does this already. I would have bought it. I used cardboard to mate up the duct to the AC, but it was a pain getting the strength needed to hold it in place etc....


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah i agree. You would think they would have an adapter for that.


----------



## RosterMan

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah i agree. You would think they would have an adapter for that.


We could patent it and do better than gold investing


----------



## RosterMan

RosterMan said:


> Ahh But does she know how to keep a ducks azz from getting wet


Now 
What can a cow do that a lady can not


----------



## RosterMan

The cow can walk into water up to its tits 
Without getting their azz wet


----------



## RosterMan

Did we lose Patwi again


----------



## ness

Hi WeedHopper I was wondering about virus protection.  I have McAfee on my windows 11 free trail.  When my time is up, I want to know if I can get a different virus protection.  Instead of McAfee.  What I'll be hunting for is something free all the time.  

Enjoy your day Hopper and I'll do the same.


----------



## oldfogey8

McAfee never worked for me. I uninstall the whole suite that comes pre-installed on any computer I buy. Malwarebytes has a free version of their anti-virus program that worked so well, I decided to support them as a company and purchase their product. Kaspersky also makes a good product.


----------



## ness

I just don't want to fk up my computer.  I hated Norton.


----------



## ness

Thank you oldfogey8 and I'll write down Malwarebytes.


----------



## oldfogey8

ness said:


> I just don't want to fk up my computer.  I hated Norton.


Norton let viruses infect a laptop I had. 5 years or so with Malwarebytes and not a single problem.


----------



## WeedHopper

Malwarebytes is good.


----------



## joeb631a

WeedHopper said:


> The duck would be very unhappy with you Ness.


I love duck  crispy duck just saying....


----------



## joeb631a

RosterMan said:


> We made Tanks
> Open top and bottom keeping the box still sealed on side
> Crawled into it and all started to crawl wlk in one direction
> The box flattened out like a giant tread and we had a Blast.
> To back we all could not go back and play Kick The Can
> Good twilight episode


I tried to bury my brother in a box and my Mother got mad although She knew he deserved it ...


----------



## CrashMagnet

Nearly all new malware comes in through ad services. Malware Bytes is good for occasional scans, but using Ad Block Plus for chrome or firefox works the best IMO. I also don't use "free" software that contains ads. 

Haven't used an anti virus product in 10 years at least. Pretty sure Norton and McAfee employ whole teams just to write and distribute new viruses, so they can keep selling their bloated software. 

Here's the (eccentric) founder of McAfee explaining how to uninstall it....


----------



## WeedHopper

This is a program i have on all my computers. I never get Trojans or Malware, plus it keeps your computer running smoothly at all times. And no its not free. Its like having your own computer tech watching over your system.



			Advanced System Repair
		


This is the Anti Virus program i use.






						Bitdefender Free Antivirus for Windows - Download Software
					

Bitdefender Antivirus Free offers powerful antivirus protection that is light on computer resources. The only free antivirus that you'll ever need!




					www.bitdefender.com


----------



## RosterMan

Burr


----------



## ness

Good Saturday Morning Hopper.  I was wondering what kind of speakers to buy and where to plug them into the pc.  I have the jack for the earphones would you plug the speaker into the earphones jack?  I'm using those small earphones to hear the sounds.  

Happy New Year is coming your way.  Will you be awake for New Year?  I'm going for it I downloaded Skype on my PC and going to see if it works to call my daughter up North today.  Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## WeedHopper

ness said:


> Good Saturday Morning Hopper.  I was wondering what kind of speakers to buy and where to plug them into the pc.  I have the jack for the earphones would you plug the speaker into the earphones jack?  I'm using those small earphones to hear the sounds.
> 
> Happy New Year is coming your way.  Will you be awake for New Year?  I'm going for it I downloaded Skype on my PC and going to see if it works to call my daughter up North today.  Enjoy your weekend.


I believe you need to look for the green one. And you can use the Headphones ack too but the green one is for speakers.

Watch this


----------



## ness

Thank you WeedHopper.  I'm going Window shopping for a small set of speakers.  Catch ya later.


----------



## WeedHopper

Later gator.


----------



## oldfogey8

ness said:


> Thank you WeedHopper.  I'm going Window shopping for a small set of speakers.  Catch ya later.


I have a JBL Flip 4 that I really like. They are under $100(I see some refurbished Flip 5’s on Amazon for around $75-not sure if they are just an updated version of the 4 though) and sound better than the external computer speakers I have. It has a port to connect to the computer(I do it out of the headphone jack on my laptop if I go with a wire) but also works using Bluetooth. The thing is durable and water-proof(or at least water resistant). We bring it to the beach or out into the garden so we have tunes-to-go. It gets pretty loud and has really good stereo sound. And it is small so it doesn’t take up much room and is very portable(probably 8” long and 2” in diameter, weighs maybe a pound).


----------



## ness

oldfogey8 said:


> I have a JBL Flip 4 that I really like. They are under $100(I see some refurbished Flip 5’s on Amazon for around $75-not sure if they are just an updated version of the 4 though) and sound better than the external computer speakers I have. It has a port to connect to the computer(I do it out of the headphone jack on my laptop if I go with a wire) but also works using Bluetooth. The thing is durable and water-proof(or at least water resistant). We bring it to the beach or out into the garden so we have tunes-to-go. It gets pretty loud and has really good stereo sound. And it is small so it doesn’t take up much room and is very portable(probably 8” long and 2” in diameter, weighs maybe a pound).



I like the idea of the using a port instead of a jack to run the speakers.  I'll look into Flip 4.  Thank you oldfogey8.


----------



## oldfogey8

ness said:


> I like the idea of the using a port instead of a jack to run the speakers.  I'll look into Flip 4.  Thank you oldfogey8.


It is Bluetooth which is a wireless type of connection. It does have a connector input(maybe port was a poor description of it) like earbuds use(for those of us old enough to remember plugging in the earbuds or, God forbid, earphones).


----------



## RosterMan

RosterMan said:


> We made Tanks
> Open top and bottom keeping the box still sealed on side
> Crawled into it and all started to crawl wlk in one direction
> The box flattened out like a giant tread and we had a Blast.
> To back we all could not go back and play Kick The Can
> Good twilight episode


Found that Picture


----------



## SubmarineGirl

RosterMan said:


> Found that Picture
> View attachment 316410


A new big box was a real treat when I was a kid…


----------



## ness

Yes indeed had so much fun playing with large boxes.  Especially snow sliding.


----------



## RosterMan

Remembering my friends and I would rake giant piles of leaves from yard into the street for pickup, we would bury ourselves in the piles and jump out as cars went by. One day my sister's boyfriend came driving down street like speed racer and rammed right through the pile to park his truck. Would have been very bad if we were in them, Mom made sure we never played in them again.
We than learned the cardboard tank box rolled great down the middle of the road
Another bright idea, But Man We Had Fun.
I would do it again, I lived a good life and have seen more than the average person, I have no bucket list, and I am no longer afraid to die.


----------



## RosterMan

Thank God for Volkswagens


----------



## WeedHopper

Ness did you get your problem figured out. As Fogey said you can use the green speaker jack or the Headphone jack if you wanted to. Most only use the headphones jack for headphones because it's in the front of the computer most time. You can get a Bluetooth receiver that plugs into a USB slot and allows you do use Bluetooth speakers. Some computers come with Bluetooth and some dont.


----------



## WeedHopper




----------



## ness

WeedHopper said:


> Ness did you get your problem figured out. As Fogey said you can use the green speaker jack or the Headphone jack if you wanted to. Most only use the headphones jack for headphones because it's in the front of the computer most time. You can get a Bluetooth receiver that plugs into a USB slot and allows you do use Bluetooth speakers. Some computers come with Bluetooth and some dont.



I have an old set of speakers I try in the back of PC and my speakers didn't work nor did the speaker work in the front of PC (green jack). Now, I have on back order a small pair of speakers use in the USB port.  Looking forward to the listening to the sounds of music. 
No more earphones.


----------



## WeedHopper

Humm,, speakers must be bad because as long as they have power and are plugged into the right jack they should work.


----------



## RosterMan

WeedHopper said:


> Humm,, speakers must be bad because as long as they have power and are plugged into the right jack they should work.


My old system had to have the external speakers turned on in sound control before they would work


----------



## oldfogey8

ness said:


> I have an old set of speakers I try in the back of PC and my speakers didn't work nor did the speaker work in the front of PC (green jack). Now, I have on back order a small pair of speakers use in the USB port.  Looking forward to the listening to the sounds of music.
> No more earphones.


The external speakers I have came with subwoofers. The subwoofers are what power the smaller speakers though the smaller speakers are what are plugged into the headphone or speaker jacks on my computers. Without plugging in the subwoofer, the smaller speaker pair won’t work. Maybe yours are the same?


----------



## ness

They got to be broke.  I'm waiting on Amazon to reverse my double order I place and caught it in time before they shipped both.  (They took money out of my account twice)  I order me a Rotisserie toaster oven and looking forward to the tasty flavor it makes.


----------



## Charlie

You can plug the speakers into the jack on your phone to test them to see if they work.


----------



## ness

Thank you oldfogey8 Yes mine are like that Subwoofer is where the green plug comes from and plugs into the back of PC and no doesn't work.


----------



## RosterMan

ness said:


> Thank you oldfogey8 Yes mine are like that Subwoofer is where the green plug comes from and plugs into the back of PC and no doesn't work.


Cheap crapola from CHINA


----------

